# Apartments by the month



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm returning to Thailand, probably this January. I'm planning to stay at least two months, but open-ended. I've always enjoyed hunkering down in one spot for a while when traveling, rather than rushing about to hit tourist spots.

I'd like to spend a month in Bangkok and then another month either near a beach or up in Chiang Mai.

I plan to get a hotel for five nights in Bangkok and look for a furnished apartment that is rented by the month. I understand that's more expensive than renting for a year. I'm traveling alone so that a studio or one-bedroom is more than enough.

Is five days enough to find such a place in the Sukhumvit area near the Skytrain? What I would want is wi-fi, air conditioning, a kitchen and preferably a gym in the building. I would like to keep the monthly price to $600. Is that possible in that area? 

How would I find such a place? Just talking to people and walking around? Online listings in English? Any newspapers? Any suggestions of places? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.

Are such monthly rentals available in the area and in other cities? I'm currently in Mexico City. While there are a gazillion apartments for rent, for example, the numbers for monthly rent go down to the dozens, but they are located in the commercial and residential areas frequented by foreigners, though Mexicans stay in them too

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## paradiso (Oct 30, 2015)

There are thousands of apartments in Bangkok and many along Sukhumvit - I don't think you'll have a problem. I think 5 days is plenty of time to find a place, I don't think it will even take you that long.

You're right, it is more expensive than renting for a year which is what most places want. You will normally pay a 30-40% premium for just a month, but you will still be able to find somewhere for your budget as prices are so affordable here. I'm not sure you'll get a 1 bed though for your budget, unless it's an older place, but a studio will be no problem.

The only other issues I can see you may have is having a kitchen and gym. I just depends on the place, some do some don't. In general more affordable apartments tend to have limited or no cooking facilities. This is because eating street food or eating at night markets is so cheap that most people do just that - Thai people especially. Gyms tend to be in the larger apartments if they have them. I still think you will find somewhere that fits the bill though as there are so many places, you just have to look around.

You can look in advance yourself for a place, just search in Google for 'cheap apartments Sukhumvit' and a load of places will pop up. After that you can put a specific soi number on the end to check out a particular area or road. Make a list of places that look suitable and then check them out when you get here. I think it's always better to check out places yourself as everyone has their own opinion. Popular places can be full though, so if you're not that fussy you might consider booking in advance if possible.

The area around On Nut will fit your budget, has plenty of other expats and has easy access to entertainment and the city centre. Check out all the soi's around the BTS Skytrain, especially soi 81 which has dozens of apartments. I would avoid papers etc as they don't really deal with places at this budget. Just do some research then put in a big of legwork, that's the way to find the best places.

You should be able to find a place in other locations in a similar way. Good luck.


----------



## GabrielB (Nov 17, 2015)

Check out House By the Pond - Sukhumvit soi 22. Great location and nice apartments for reasonable price - well within $600. I think if you know you will be there for more than a month they offer discounts too... but dont quote me on that. 
Having said this, there are tons of affordable serviced apartments in this area. Good luck man.


----------



## Mountain42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Masomenos,
I have a similar plan for my visit to Thailand. Looking for a place for monthly rental is possible and the fine folks here suggested "Mr.room-finder" (google it), another great resource that I just looked through was Air B&B. I found several rooms that are in or near your price range and several people have multiple rooms for rent and were interested in longer term renters. 

Best of luck


----------



## karstenaichholz (Jan 28, 2016)

For the price range you're looking at, I'd recommend checking out hipflat. One of the largest offers and it shows you directly on the map where they are (can also search by specific BTS station)


----------

